# Quotes?  Achievements?  Gear?  Can I turn these "features" off?



## Neonchameleon (Apr 20, 2011)

I dislike the new toys being rolled out to ENWorld.  Two are minor annoyances, one I find major.

The feature I want to take out and shoot is the feature telling you who's quoted you.  Simple reason for that - it makes it much harder to leave a thread.  Case in point is the Wizard vs Warrior thread - I'd have left that long since if I wasn't getting notified every time someone replied to me.  (I've blocked the person I was exchanging comments with).  And given that a lot of replies are for disagreement, one of the major impacts of the quotes tab is to be a notification that appears on every page you browse saying "Here are your current flamewars".  (I exaggerate.  But that's one of its major impacts).  XP are good - they are positive reinforcement and make you aware of what people like.  But the quotes notification is a niggling thing on every page that won't go away until I've looked at it and therefore glanced at any potential flamewar.  (If it was just there and didn't notify me every time I was quoted - just when I was specifically curious it probably wouldn't be a problem; it's the notification that I see on every page that causes this effect).

Shorter me: I don't like leaving threads when things are getting argumentative but can do it.  It is _much_ harder to leave them if every time the argument continues I'm getting told about it on every damn page of ENWorld I read.  This "feature" therefore encourages flamewars.

And then there are the gear and achievements.  Can I just turn the things off please?  They take up space, and they are visually intrusive drawing my eye away from anything useful.  They are also a distraction with little benefit; if I want to see someone's post count or XP I look at that.  They therefore make ENWorld a more annoying place to browse.  Even if it's a subscriber feature.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2011)

Quotes have been around for ages, and yes you can turn them off (there's another thread about that).

We're working on the gear/achievements - right now they're just experiments we're playing with for a few days to see how they roll and may not last. Again, there's threads about them here in Meta, too.  If we do keep them, we'll try to make them optional - but for now they're just experimental concept pieces.


----------



## steeldragons (Apr 20, 2011)

I was actually more wondering how I find out about these things.

Quotes and Achievements (I haven't received any "gear" yet but I'm going to presume it would be the same), when I click on the notification of them, I just get sent to my profile page...There's no indication I can find for where the quote is, who it's from, nada.

And this morning, I awoke to 2 "achievements." Same thing. Clicked on the notification and simply went to my profile page. 

1) Where/how am I receiving "achievements"?
and, a bit more important to my inquisitive nature, 2) What do they mean? hahaha.

I have a "Adventure Party" and a "Partner in Crime" (which, again, I had to hunt through the threads I'd commented on recently to find what post they were actually applied to, in the first place). I am, naturally, thankful for whomever granted me these "badges"...but I am not sure what they stand for...and have no idea who gave them to me.

Just lookin' for a little clarity (and if a Quote notification could tell me on my profile page where the Quote is, that would be great too.)

Please and thank you.
--Steel Dragons


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2011)

The quote notification is in your profile under a tab named "Quotes".

The other stuff - it's only been in place a few hours and is far from finished. IF we keep any of it (and that's a big IF) and when we've actually decided how it's to be permanently set up if at all, we'll yell you all about it.


----------



## steeldragons (Apr 20, 2011)

Morrus said:


> The quote notification is in your profile under a tab named "Quotes".
> 
> The other stuff - it's only been in place a few hours and is far from finished. IF we keep any of it (and that's a big IF) and when we've actually decided how it's to be permanently set up if at all, we'll yell you all about it.




Oooohhhh. I found it. It's under that ">>" in the tabs. My bad, I'd never noticed that there before.

Thank you!

Don't mind me. I'm not computer illiterate...I'm just in the remedial class, apparently. hahaha.

Good luck with whatever you decide on the other added things.
--SD


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

I see the Market has been shut off? of is there a glitch?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2011)

It's not shut off.  I can see it fine.  Can't you?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 20, 2011)

I can see it but I can't seem to get anything, personally, but it does say I'm at -1 gold so that could have something to do with it


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

Morrus said:


> It's not shut off.  I can see it fine.  Can't you?




Had to re-size my font, but i did indeed find it. i also found out I am over drawn by 3 gp!


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Had to re-size my font, but i did indeed find it. i also found out I am over drawn by 3 gp!




The overdraft fees are going to get you!


----------



## Aegeri (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh you can turn off post-quotes? Dear god I should figure out how to do that because they are _incredibly_ obnoxious.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> The overdraft fees are going to get you!



heh-overdraft protection!


----------



## Nifft (Apr 24, 2011)

Aegeri said:


> Oh you can turn off post-quotes? Dear god I should figure out how to do that because they are _incredibly_ obnoxious.



 Agreed. Even better is when you're both quoted and [MENTION=78116]Aegeri[/MENTION]'d.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Orius (Apr 25, 2011)

Morrus said:


> We're working on the gear/achievements - right now they're just experiments we're playing with for a few days to see how they roll and may not last. Again, there's threads about them here in Meta, too.  If we do keep them, we'll try to make them optional - but for now they're just experimental concept pieces.




I like 'em.  I was wondering though where one could see all the achivements one has earned.

I also liked the various D&D related comics you were doing about a month ago, they were silly but amusing.  I liked how they were getting put on the front page every Friday.  That would be another good regular feature for the site.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2011)

Orius said:


> I like 'em. I was wondering though where one could see all the achivements one has earned.




Your profile.



> I also liked the various D&D related comics you were doing about a month ago, they were silly but amusing. I liked how they were getting put on the front page every Friday. That would be another good regular feature for the site.




I liked 'em too - but I ran out of jokes!


----------



## Orius (Apr 25, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Your profile.




Yup, found it.

Is it possible to set things up so we can chooose to display which achievents that we've earned?



> I liked 'em too - but I ran out of jokes!




We should ask for submissions for them or something.  I'd even give some ideas, but it's hard for me to come up with jokes like this.


----------

